# 420 Farm Tractor Will Not Start



## jarhead65 (Dec 11, 2021)

Help! I have done tuneup, replaced coil, had starter checked, replaced starter switch, replaced spark plugs, replaced battery, replaced ignition switch and replaced distributor cap and still will not start. Any suggestions?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello jarhead65, welcome to the forum. 

Do you have spark? Pull a plug and rest it a clean metal ground with the plug wire attached. Crank the engine and watch the spark gap on the plug. You want a blue-white spark. An orangish spark is not good enough. 

Have you checked the points? If the point contacts are corroded or burned, you will want to replace the points.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

If the spark checks out OK, test your fuel delivery system. Get a pint jar to catch gas, and remove the drain plug on the bottom of the carburetor. You should fill the pint jar in 2-3 minutes. If not, you have an obstruction somewhere between the tank and carburetor.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Welcome to the forum…As HW mentioned.. more information is needed to move in the right direction. Do you have a spark? front and rear? Was it running properly prior to your ‘tune up’?B.


----------



## jarhead65 (Dec 11, 2021)

BinVa said:


> Welcome to the forum…As HW mentioned.. more information is needed to move in the right direction. Do you have a spark? front and rear? Was it running properly prior to your ‘tune up’?B.


I will check spark. Yes, it was running properly before the tune up.


----------



## jarhead65 (Dec 11, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> If the spark checks out OK, test your fuel delivery system. Get a pint jar to catch gas, and remove the drain plug on the bottom of the carburetor. You should fill the pint jar in 2-3 minutes. If not, you have an obstruction somewhere between the tank and carburetor.


Did remove drain plug and gas was coming out but will check closer to see if right amount.


----------



## jarhead65 (Dec 11, 2021)

Thanks for all the suggestions. The new condenser I put in was bad so the tractor is now running again.


----------

